# Around the League - Playoff Edition



## Dissonance

Normally, it'd be a first rd watch, but you know. So, with 19 games left, this is where it stands...



<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=Standings1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/Standings1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

With it ever changing, I'll post a reply with an update as I see fit.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> With it ever changing, I'll post a reply with an update as I see fit.


Which could be every 2-4 days considering how close everyone is in the standings. More work for Diss, yay!! Lol, ^_^


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

2-4 days is fine lol. Only 19 games left, so if I did weekly, there would be no point. 

The way it is now, with these matchups is kinda how I want it to end if things stay this way. 

I want the Lakers to play GS and their frenetic style, SA to play Dallas (be a tough series), and Suns to play Houston, despite their 18 game win streak and how well they've played. I could change my mind judging the next time we play the Rockets though haha.


----------



## bircan

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Exactly what i thought Diss. But ideally we would like home court, so it will be a different combination probably by the end. We want all our opponents coming into tough 6-7 game series, and if we stay relatively fresher, it will be great for Nash, Shaq and Hill.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> The way it is now, with these matchups is kinda how I want it to end if things stay this way.
> 
> I want the Lakers to play GS and their frenetic style, SA to play Dallas (be a tough series), and Suns to play Houston, despite their 18 game win streak and how well they've played. I could change my mind judging the next time we play the Rockets though haha.


I agree. I have a feeling though that the Rockets will eventually come back down to earth and I predict we'll end up with:

1. LAL
2. SAS
3. NOH
4. UTA
5. HOU
6. DAL or PHX
7. PHX or DAL
8. DEN or GSW


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Updated as of now...


<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=PLAYOFFWATCH3-14.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/PLAYOFFWATCH3-14.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Lakers and Hornets losses, and SA's friday. This is what it looks like now.

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=playoffwatch3-16.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/playoffwatch3-16.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Schedule for the week for these teams.

Rockets: vs Boston, @ NO, @ Golden State, @ PHX
Lakers: @ Dallas, @ Utah, vs Seattle, vs Golden State (@ them next night)
Hornets: vs Chicago, vs Houston, vs Boston, @ Indiana
Jazz: vs Toronto, vs Lakers, vs Charlotte. 
Suns: @ Portland, @ Seattle, vs Houston, @ Detroit
Spurs: vs Boston, @ Chicago, vs SAC, @ Dallas
Mavs: vs Heat, vs Lakers, vs Boston, vs San Antonio
Warriors: @ SAC, @ Clippers, vs Houston, @ Lakers, (vs them next night)

Nuggets: vs Seattle, @ Detroit, @ Philly, @ NJ, @ Toronto


----------



## All Net

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

The Jazz have the easiest schedule of the week. Guys I really dont know wich team Id prefer the Suns to face in the first round, they are all scary. That said, if the Suns finish in the 5th seed we could face the Jazz with the homecourt advantage, although I still belive they can get a higher pick.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Suns can grab first place in the West again if they win out on their schedule... Lakers are in a bit of bind because of Gasol getting hurt and the Hornets are a bit inconsistent of late. Also, I think the Rockets' streak is going to end this week with that schedule of theirs.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

The weekend went exactly as I had hoped. Now it's time to make our move. Not only is the Rockets' streak going to end this week, but they could lose 4 straight and drop down to number 4 or 5. I hope they at least beat the Hornets and maintain their lead in the Southwest. 

We have a good chance of over taking the Lakers and moving inside the top 4. In fact, I believe we're at a level now where we could win all our games this week and find ourselves at number one again.

It's going to be an interesting week, to say the least.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Spurs fall to the Celtics. Blew a 22 pt lead. Now lost 5 of their last 6.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> Spurs fall to the Celtics. Blew a 22 pt lead. Now lost 5 of their last 6.


LOL! No way!

I was watching some of that game, thinking "How are the Celtics so good, and play like this?"


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

They were also without Ray Allen in that game lol. 

C's are the best team in the NBA. And adding Cassell just might give em that extra edge.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Suns beat Celtcis too, so that's good.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Seuss said:


> Suns beat Celtcis too, so that's good.


We play them again next week on ESPN.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> We play them again next week on ESPN.



Good, hopefully we'll be even more ready.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

We should keep an eye on that atlanta pick too, cross your fingers they fall out of the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Celtics end the Rockets 22 game win streak, 94-74. 

Lakers beat the Mavs, 102-100. Mavs were down quite a bit, came back and Dirk takes a stupid shot and misses. 

Kings upset the Warriors, 122-105. Only their 2nd victory against the Pacific this season, as they are 2-10. Other team they beat were the Lakers. 

Pistons blow out the Nuggets 136-120. Nuggets do play when they want to. 

Suns win, of course. 


Schedule for the week again, so we don't have to go back to page 1 to see it. 

Rockets: vs Boston, @ NO, @ Golden State, @ PHX
Lakers: @ Dallas, @ Utah, vs Seattle, vs Golden State (@ them next night)
Hornets: vs Chicago, vs Houston, vs Boston, @ Indiana
Jazz: vs Toronto, vs Lakers, vs Charlotte. 
Suns: @ Portland, @ Seattle, vs Houston, @ Detroit
Spurs: vs Boston, @ Chicago, vs SAC, @ Dallas
Mavs: vs Heat, vs Lakers, vs Boston, vs San Antonio
Warriors: @ SAC, @ Clippers, vs Houston, @ Lakers, (vs them next night)

Nuggets: vs Seattle, @ Detroit, @ Philly, @ NJ, @ Toronto


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

We could conceivably tie with the Lakers this week. Maybe even overtake them. But our schedule for the remainder of the season is a lot tougher than theirs. Hopefully, this only makes us stronger.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

mavs almost beat the lakers today which would have tied us with them right?
damn


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Lets see what the Suns have, I think they could finish 3-1 this week. Detroit is gonna be tough.....but the Suns are A LOT better now then they were when they got blown out.


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Had to miss part of the first quarter last night so I could watch the LA / Dallas game.

I am sure it is one of the few times that I would ever sit there rooting for Dallas to win.

Dirk had a couple of nice 3's there to bring the game within reach, and had he not fumbled that pass at the very end he may have gotten off a clean shot.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

It's getting really crowded at the top right now. We're tied with Houston for the second best record in the West yet we're in 5th place. When the Jazz beat the Lakers (I'm hoping for this) there'll be a 3-way tie for 2nd best. Then, when the Hornets lose to the Celtics (I'm hoping for this too) it'll be a 4-way tie. However, on the same night we'll beat the Rockets and be in 1st place. It sounds ridiculous that a team could jump from 5th to 1st by winning 1 game.

And there's what, 3 weeks left?


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

It is absolutely crazy right now with the distance between all 9 teams. Seems like within a week all of the positions will be switched around again.

Now quick questions/refresher. I know that the division winners are guaranteed a top 4 spot. Now is home court determined by record? 

So for example if we went into the postseason today we would be matched up with #4 Utah, but we have the better overall record so would we have home court in the first round?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I don't see the Suns getting any lower then 5th.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Celtics beat Mavs, sweep the Texas Triangle.

Mavs are 0-7 against teams .500 or better since the Kidd deal.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I guess the Mavs won't be much of a factor this year. 

It's going to be incredibly difficult now to overtake the Lakers. They've already beaten the Mavs and the Jazz. There are aren't too many teams left on their schedule with a good chance of beating them.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Tiz said:


> Now quick questions/refresher. I know that the division winners are guaranteed a top 4 spot. Now is home court determined by record?
> 
> So for example if we went into the postseason today we would be matched up with #4 Utah, but we have the better overall record so would we have home court in the first round?


I believe the answers are yes and yes.


----------



## 604flat_line

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

bad move for the mavs to get kidd, even if they get better and they will.

harris was a real spark for them, and good defensively.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Updated Standings

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=playoffwatch3-23.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/playoffwatch3-23.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Rest of the schedule for this week and next week through Sunday and/or Monday

Lakers: vs Golden State, @ Golden State, vs Charlotte, vs Memphis, vs Washington
Hornets: Boston, @ Indiana, @ Cleveland, @ Boston, @ Toronto
Rockets: @ PHX, vs SAC, vs Minnesota, @ San Antonio, @ SAC
Jazz: vs Seattle, vs Charlotte, vs Clippers, @ Minnesota, vs Washington 
Suns: vs Houston, @ Detroit, @ Boston, @ Philadelphia, @ NJ, vs Denver
Spurs: @ Dallas, @ Orlando, vs Clippers, vs Minnesota, vs Houston
Mavs: vs San Antonio, vs Clippers, @ Denver, @ Golden State, @ Clippers
Warriors: @ Lakers, vs Lakers, vs Portland, @ Denver, vs Dallas

Nuggets: @ Toronto, @ Memphis, vs Dallas, vs Golden State, @ PHX


----------



## All Net

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Hard schedule for the Suns next week... but I believe we can manage to stay in a top3 position in the west rankings when the suns come back from that east road trip.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

With the Suns 7 straight win, they moved into 3rd spot. I just updated the standings a post up, because the schedule is below it. 

Hornets knocked off the Celtics tonight


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Yeah baby!! 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/43K8EZ3Trtc&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/43K8EZ3Trtc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## MeirToTheWise

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

LOL... Seuuuuuuuss. Perfect clip for the moment, haha ^_^


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



All Net said:


> Hard schedule for the Suns next week... but I believe we can manage to stay in a top3 position in the west rankings when the suns come back from that east road trip.


I sure hope so. The top 6 is separated by only 2 games (not counting Utah) and our schedule is a lot tougher than any of the other 5.


----------



## Jammin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Seuss said:


> Yeah baby!!
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/43K8EZ3Trtc&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/43K8EZ3Trtc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


I literally LOLed when I pressed play ahhahaha. GOod choice.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Tiz said:


> It is absolutely crazy right now with the distance between all 9 teams. Seems like within a week all of the positions will be switched around again.
> 
> Now quick questions/refresher. I know that the division winners are guaranteed a top 4 spot. Now is home court determined by record?
> 
> So for example if we went into the postseason today we would be matched up with #4 Utah, but we have the better overall record so would we have home court in the first round?


Yes, last year Houston was #5 but had game 7 on their home court against Utah #4.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Yikes, Nowitzki took a bad spill. That may result in no playoffs for the Mavs. Even if they do make it, will Dirk be back in time to help them fight off a first round exit?

Their season is done, they won't beat Lakers in first round.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Lakers go down at the hands of the Warriors. GS was killin em early, and then Lakers tightened up and came back. Kobe was ridiculous. But Jackson hit some sick shots late in that game. 

They play again tomorrow (or later today).


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> Lakers go down at the hands of the Warriors.


YES!!! I hoping the Warriors would win at least one of their matchups. Now there's a chance for them to win both. The Lakers play the Wizards next Sunday. The Wizards just beat Detroit and have been playing very well lately so there's a chance they might beat the Lakers also.

If we stay strong this week then we have a chance to jump ahead.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Updated

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=playoffwatch3-25.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/playoffwatch3-25.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Rest of the schedule for this week and parts of next week. 

Hornets: @ Indiana, @ Cleveland, @ Boston, @ Toronto, @ Orlando
Lakers: vs Charlotte, vs Memphis, vs Washington, vs Portland, vs Dallas
Rockets: vs Minnesota, @ San Antonio, @ SAC, @ Portland, @ Seattle
Jazz: vs Charlotte, vs Clippers, @ Minnesota, vs Washington, vs Minnesota
Suns: @ Boston, @ Philadelphia, @ NJ, vs Denver, @ Denver, 
Spurs: @ Orlando, vs Clippers, vs Minnesota, vs Houston, vs Golden State
Mavs: vs Clippers, @ Denver, @ Golden State, @ Clippers, vs Golden State
Warriors: vs Portland, @ Denver, vs Dallas, vs San Antonio, @ Dallas

Nuggets: vs Dallas, vs Golden State, @ PHX, vs PHX, vs SAC


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

This is going to be a tough week for us. It's also going to be tough for the Hornets so we might manage to move ahead of them. The Rockets and Spurs might lose a game so hopefully we'll be right there with them in the standings. The Lakers though can easily win all their games this week so it's likely they'll keep the top spot.

With Utah guaranteed a top 4 spot (and even though our goal is to try and be number 1), it seems to me that the real fight is for 2nd, 3rd, 5th & 6th. Question: If we can't get 1st, 2nd or 3rd (and assuming Utah get's 4th), do we want 5th? I think if we're not in the top 4 then we might as well be 6th.


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Well with Kobe's 2 T's in Wednesday nights game he is now at 15 on the season. What are the chances he can get another in tonights game in Memphis forcing an automatic one game suspension?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Tonight? Not good on those chances.

For the rest of the season, might be a slim chance, but I'll think he'll restrain himself. I'd rather him play and them lose on their own anyway, if we're gonna win the division.


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

So after a Suns win tonight against Philly and with the Laker loss to Memphis. 

Puts the Suns a 1/2 game behind for the Pacific lead. 

A win tomorrow in New Jersey gives the tie.

Sunday Lakers play Washington who are on a nice roll winning 5 of their last 6.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Updated after today. (I swear to God, if we play the Lakers first rd again...)

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=playoffwatch3-29.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/playoffwatch3-29.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Schedule for the week

Hornets: @ Toronto, @ Orlando, @ Miami, vs NY, vs Golden State
Spurs: vs Houston, vs Golden State, @ Utah, @ Portland, vs PHX
Lakers: vs Washington, vs Portland, vs Dallas, @ SAC, @ Portland
Jazz: @ Minnesota, vs Washington, vs Minnesota, vs San Antonio, @ NO
Rockets: @ San Antonio, @ SAC, @ Portland, @ Seattle, @ Clippers
Suns: @ NJ, vs Denver, @ Denver, vs Minnesota, vs Dallas
Mavs: @ Golden State, @ Clippers, vs Golden State, @ Lakers, @ PHX
Warriors: @ Denver, vs Dallas, @ San Antonio, @ Dallas, @ Memphis

Nuggets: vs Golden State, @ PHX, vs PHX, vs SAC, @ Seattle


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Tough week for the Spurs. And the Warriors will most likely overtake the Mavs.


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> Hornets: @ Toronto, @ Orlando, @ Miami, vs NY, vs Golden State
> Spurs: vs Houston, vs Golden State, @ Utah, @ Portland, vs PHX
> Lakers: vs Washington, vs Portland, vs Dallas, @ SAC, @ Portland
> Jazz: @ Minnesota, vs Washington, vs Minnesota, vs San Antonio, @ NO
> Rockets: @ San Antonio, @ SAC, @ Portland, @ Seattle, @ Clippers
> Suns: @ NJ, vs Denver, @ Denver, vs Minnesota, vs Dallas
> Mavs: @ Golden State, @ Clippers, vs Golden State, @ Lakers, @ PHX
> Warriors: @ Denver, vs Dallas, @ San Antonio, @ Dallas, @ Memphis
> 
> Nuggets: vs Golden State, @ PHX, vs PHX, vs SAC, @ Seattle


about the only schedule in there that i would envy is Houston's


----------



## MeirToTheWise

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> Updated after today. (I swear to God, if we play the Lakers first rd again...)


Lol, I was thinking the same thing. I don't care if we face them later on in the playoffs. I just don't want to see another Lakers/Suns first round, lol.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=playoffwatch3-31.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/playoffwatch3-31.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## All Net

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Id like the Suns to get that 3rd seed and face the Rockets, I really believe itd be the easier match up.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Yeah, I think everyone here would want Houston haha.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Suns easiest matchups would be Dallas, Utah or Houston. I think the 5th seed is what the Suns want and need. Especially if they face Utah. 'Cause they would still get homecourt advantage, I believe.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Seuss said:


> Suns easiest matchups would be Dallas, Utah or Houston. I think the 5th seed is what the Suns want and need. Especially if they face Utah. 'Cause they would still get homecourt advantage, I believe.


I'm weary of Utah, despite them being crappy on the road.

Dallas is done. They're not making it.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> Dallas is done. They're not making it.


That's about the only sure thing right now.

Houston, despite just losing to the Spurs, can win their next 4 games and move back up a few places.  The Spurs on the other hand, could (hopefully) lose a few and move back down.

I guess all we can do is try to win every game and see what happens...


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

****in wizards had to lose to the lakers, i thought they had the game in the bag, but some dumb decisions by nick young down the stretch cost them. Give the ****in ball to caron or jamison damnit and let caron drive or kick to jamison for the shot.. ****ing lakers escaped


----------



## bircan

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

damn straight, the race for the pacific gets closer and closer. I'm weary of Utah too, Deron, Boozer and Okur can hurt us. Especially if we leave Okur open to take those long shots like our last game vs them.

We seem comfortable facing Houston without Yao. But we can't write any team off, because they can all come and bite us back. I know we are sick of seeing the Lakers in the first round, but it would be very very interesting if it happens again this year.

At least we shouldn't be falling out of the race, with Dallas, GS and Denver tied up, how crazy!


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

This is disgusting! I never thought the difference between 1st and 6th would ever be 1.5 games 70 games into the season!


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Actually, it's 2.5 games if you count Utah with their special backstage pass. But yeah, it's crazy this year!


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

With a race that is so tight any of these match ups (for any of these teams) could be tough. I would also not be surprised to see a first round upset of 1&8 or 2&7.

Funny thing is though because of this you could come in at #5 and still end up with home court advantage through out the playoffs or in the very least 2 of the 3 conference rounds.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=playoffwatch4-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/playoffwatch4-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Remaining schedule for each team.








: @ Miami, vs NY, vs Golden State, vs Utah, @ Minnesota, @ Lakers, @ SAC, vs Clippers, @ Dallas








: @ Utah, @ Portland, vs PHX, vs Seattle, @ Lakers, @ SAC, vs Utah








: vs Portland, vs Dallas, @ SAC, @ Portland, @ Clippers, vs NO, vs San Antonio, vs SAC








: vs Minnesota, vs San Antonio, @ NO, @ Dallas, vs Denver, vs Houston, @ San Antonio








: vs Minnesota, vs Dallas, @ Memphis, @ San Antonio, @ Houston, vs Golden State, vs Portland








: @ Portland, @ Seattle, @ Clippers, vs Seattle, vs PHX, @ Denver, @ Utah, vs Clippers








: vs Golden State, @ Lakers, @ PHX, vs Seattle, vs Utah, @ Portland, @ Seattle, vs NO








: vs SAC, @ Seattle, @ Clippers, @ Golden State, @ Utah, vs Houston, vs Memphis









: @ Dallas, @ Memphis, @ NO, vs SAC, vs Denver, vs Clippers, @ PHX, vs Seattle


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

It'll be tough but there's still a chance for us to overtake the Lakers.

By the way, I believe we're playing *@* San Antonio.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I want Suns with the 5th seed, if Utah holds the 4th. I just like the best as are first round matchup. I don't think Suns can get high enough or get a better first round opponent. Warriors and Nuggets could go either way against Suns. I think they have a better chance with Jazz.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

If things stay the way they are right now, 5th would be good. I wouldn't mind facing the Hornets in the 2nd round.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Seuss said:


> I want Suns with the 5th seed, if Utah holds the 4th. I just like the best as are first round matchup. I don't think Suns can get high enough or get a better first round opponent. Warriors and Nuggets could go either way against Suns. I think they have a better chance with Jazz.


I don't like that matchup at all. This is the same Jazz team that's given us fits for the last 3 yrs and we saw what they did with Shaq here now. Don't think that would exactly happen, but that just scares me. If the Suns can steal the division away from the Lakers and stay at 3, then we get the matchup I've always wanted; Houston. To me, it's the safest. No playoff experience beyond the first rd and no Yao(I'd still want it even with him). LA would just have to maintain the 5th seed then.


----------



## ChristopherJ

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

You two are crazy! If the Suns can grab that third seed from LA then they'll likely face the Rockets.

That's a much better matchup than the Jazz.

EDIT: Dissonance got to you two before I could. Great minds think alike as they say.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I guess you're right, I forgot they would fall to 3rd.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



ChristopherJ said:


> You two are crazy! If the Suns can grab that third seed from LA then they'll likely face the Rockets.
> 
> That's a much better matchup than the Jazz.


I agree. Us at 3rd against the Rockets at 6th would be better. But then I'd rather not face the red hot Spurs in the 2nd round. For me, the ideal scenario would be for the Lakers and Spurs to battle it out in the Semis.

I guess either 3rd or 5th are okay depending on who we face in the 2nd round. I don't envy whoever gets 1st and 2nd but I wouldn't mind it either if we move that far up. This one's going down to the wire and every single game will have an impact on the standings. Who knows what's going to happen?


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I just think it is a shame that one of Dallas, Denver or Golden State will not make it in, all of whom have a better record that the #4 team in the East.

Even scarier is that one of those teams will be in the lottery.

Most teams have to hoping for a Houston first round matchup, or Dallas if they are able to hold on. Whoever is "lucky" enough to get that matchup will need to work to close the series out in 4 (or maybe 5) games, since it is fair to assume that most of the other matchups could go to 7.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I was wrong about Dallas. They're finally putting up some fight. I think it's going to be a real fight for 7th and 8th.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

They ended up losing lol. And in typical Dallas fashion with Kidd. Play tough and lose it at the end.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Didn't Dirk fumble the ball or something right at the end? It was a costly turnover. Still, they shouldn't have been in that position had they been able to control the 4th Q.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> I don't like that matchup at all. This is the same Jazz team that's given us fits for the last 3 yrs and we saw what they did with Shaq here now. Don't think that would exactly happen, but that just scares me. If the Suns can steal the division away from the Lakers and stay at 3, then we get the matchup I've always wanted; Houston. To me, it's the safest. No playoff experience beyond the first rd and no Yao(I'd still want it even with him). LA would just have to maintain the 5th seed then.


I don't like the Jazz matchup either, I agree with you, I think there is no way we lose to Houston if we end up getting them in the first round. I heard somewhere too if we end up getting the Jazz, DWILL is going to light it up. Marion used to guard him while he was here, but now Nash is going to have that responsibility, which will be really tough for him. And we all know about those bull**** Okur threes that always seem to go down. So yeah...Houston please.


----------



## All Net

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Ofc I agree that the Rockets would be a better match up than the Jazz. We have to overtake the Spurs not the Lakers to get that 3rd seed, the lakers have an easier schedule while we are still gonna face the Spurs(and must beat them to get that 3rd seed) and if we do beat the Spurs we have the tiebreaker!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=playoffwatch4-7.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/playoffwatch4-7.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Remaining schedule for each team.








: vs Utah, @ Minnesota, @ Lakers, @ SAC, vs Clippers, @ Dallas








: vs PHX, vs Seattle, @ Lakers, @ SAC, vs Utah








: @ Portland, @ Clippers, vs NO, vs San Antonio, vs SAC








: @ NO, @ Dallas, vs Denver, vs Houston, @ San Antonio








: vs Seattle, vs PHX, @ Denver, @ Utah, vs Clippers








: @ Memphis, @ San Antonio, @ Houston, vs Golden State, vs Portland








: vs Seattle, vs Utah, @ Portland, @ Seattle, vs NO








: @ Clippers, @ Golden State, @ Utah, vs Houston, vs Memphis









: vs SAC, vs Denver, vs Clippers, @ PHX, vs Seattle


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

No chance anymore of cracking the top 4. We can still fight for the 5th spot though. Otherwise, it's LA and SA (not necessarily in that order) in rounds 1 and 2. We really need to beat SA and Houston.


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

At least we have clinched a spot in the playoffs.

So that said. Do we worry about positioning, with the expectation that just about any of the matchups are going to be a challenge (with maybe the exception of Houston)? OR do we let the starters play a few less minutes and rest up and let some of the bench build momentum into the post season. 

What is more important at this point? Fighting for position or getting Nash, Shaq & Hill some rest and the bench some confidence/rhythm building minutes?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Suns clinched? Thought we needed to win yesterday.


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> Suns clinched? Thought we needed to win yesterday.


Yes, according to the charts on both NBA and ESPN we have clinched our spot, just not position.

I think it is because even with 5 games left and a 5 game gap from us to Denver and Golden State it would indicate that we need one more win to clinch. But in the remaining games, those 2 teams play each other which will force one of those two to lose half a game from our spot.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I figured we didn't clinch our position seeing as though no one has in the West. Yahoo didnt have us clinched, and that's where I took that standings from.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

"Old" news but interesting:



> *Will Hornets have enough left to stay in first?*
> 
> Nine teams, 12 days.
> 
> The NBA’s fiercest conference race ever has hit its stretch run with only 2½ games separating the top six teams. The San Antonio Spurs needed less than a month to go from first to sixth back up to second in the West standings, prompting coach Gregg Popovich to declare: “Seedings mean nothing.”
> 
> Provided, of course, you’re one of the eight teams fortunate enough to currently hold a seed. The Golden State Warriors, last season’s playoff darlings, were in ninth place as of Friday and might miss the postseason altogether despite winning 50 games.
> 
> “None of us has ever seen anything like it,” Phoenix Suns coach Mike D’Antoni said.
> 
> Here then is a primer on each of the nine teams, what they face in the race’s final two weeks and how they’re projected to finish. A hint: The standings on April 16 might not look too different than they do today.


Full story: http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=jy-westrace040408


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

We can still take 3rd. If we beat Houston and SA and don't stumble against GS and Portland, and LAL beat SA, then we have a good shot at 3rd!


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

after tonight, just one game behind the lakers....again.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Well, what do you know, Portland just beat LA. If we win all our remaing games and LA loses to the Hornets and Spurs, then we can overtake them. Then, if the Spurs lose to the Jazz we might overtake them too. At the very least though, we need to get ahead of Houston.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

This is going to be an interesting close the season.....probably the one of the most interesting in a long time.

EVERY first round match up in West is going to be entertaining. (Maybe not Rockets)


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I hope Houston plays Utah again and loses!


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



IceMan23and3 said:


> I hope Houston plays Utah again and loses!


Well, I hope Houston and Utah don't meet at all. If they do then it means we're facing either SA or LA in the 1st round... unless we climb all the way up to 2nd seed and face Dallas.

I still think 5th seed (assuming NOH stays 1st) would provide the least dangerous path to the finals.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I think he means the regular season game they still got left so we can move back up to 5.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> I think he means the regular season game they still got left so we can move back up to 5.


I guess you're right. That makes more sense. Perhaps the sentence could've been worded better. :devil2:


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

So the ideal situation is to get that #3 spot, and have a first round matchup with the 1st round virgin Tmac led Rockets. Lets do it.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Kekai said:


> So the ideal situation is to get that #3 spot, and have a first round matchup with the 1st round virgin Tmac led Rockets. Lets do it.


I think this is only ideal if the Hornets drop down to #2. Otherwise, we face either the Spurs or the Lakers in the 2nd round. I'd rather we face the Jazz and then the Hornets than the Rockets and then the Spurs/Lakers.

We need to think championship this year. No point getting an easy 1st round if we can't get past the 2nd. I'm not saying we can't beat the Spurs or the Lakers in a 7-games series though. I'm just saying that I'd rather we face them in the Conference Finals. And I'd prefer it if we only face one of them during the playoffs. 

If we move up to 3rd seed, it's likely we'd have to go through both the Spurs and the Lakers on the way to meeting up with the Celtics or Pistons in the NBA Finals. That's going to be a tiring road both physically and mentally.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Nice post aylwin. 
The only team in the west I'm scared of really is the Lakers. Led by Kobe, and with the two big men up front, just makes me a bit nervous. I think we can finally take the Spurs, and the Hornets...I'm not too sure how good they will do come playoff time. Jazz..eh..a bit..but their road record, not so great.

I really hope this is our year...would be somethin else.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

By the way, we need Kobe to get a technical. If I understand correctly, one more and he gets a one-game suspension.


----------



## Jammin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

^Yep, but if he gets it in the last game of the season, he will be suspended for the 1st game of the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Aylwin said:


> By the way, we need Kobe to get a technical. If I understand correctly, one more and he gets a one-game suspension.


As I've said before, if they're going to lose, I want it to be with Kobe.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> As I've said before, if they're going to lose, I want it to be with Kobe.


In the playoffs, I'd agree. But if Kobe misses a game during the regular season and they lose, then I don't mind if it improves our seeding. At least from the Lakers' point of view, it's better they lose him for a game due to a suspension rather than an injury. With the race this tight, I'd be happy with any small advantage.


----------



## All Net

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Aylwin said:


> I think this is only ideal if the Hornets drop down to #2. Otherwise, we face either the Spurs or the Lakers in the 2nd round. I'd rather we face the Jazz and then the Hornets than the Rockets and then the Spurs/Lakers.
> 
> We need to think championship this year. No point getting an easy 1st round if we can't get past the 2nd. I'm not saying we can't beat the Spurs or the Lakers in a 7-games series though. I'm just saying that I'd rather we face them in the Conference Finals. And I'd prefer it if we only face one of them during the playoffs.
> 
> If we move up to 3rd seed, it's likely we'd have to go through both the Spurs and the Lakers on the way to meeting up with the Celtics or Pistons in the NBA Finals. That's going to be a tiring road both physically and mentally.


I get what you are saying, but I think you are understimating the Hornets and the Jazz, these 2 teams are very strong dude(Jazz raped the Spurs last week and manhandled the Hornets last night). The way I see is that Hornets, Lakers, Spurs, and Jazz are all very strong, so if we can get a little bit easier match up in the fisrt round to keep our legs fresher for the second round would be a good thing. After the first round there will be no easy teams...


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



All Net said:


> I get what you are saying, but I think you are understimating the Hornets and the Jazz, these 2 teams are very strong dude(Jazz raped the Spurs last week and manhandled the Hornets last night). The way I see is that Hornets, Lakers, Spurs, and Jazz are all very strong, so if we can get a little bit easier match up in the fisrt round to keep our legs fresher for the second round would be a good thing. After the first round there will be no easy teams...


That's a valid point about keeping our legs fresher. But... 

It's not that I'm underestimating the Hornets and Jazz. It's just that I'm more concerned about the Lakers and Spurs. The top 9 teams in the West this year are all strong. The playoffs are a different ball game. The Jazz are tough but they struggle on the road. If the fifth seed has home court advantage over them, I don't think they're getting past the 1st round. The Hornets are having a great season but they have no playoff experience. And I think that's very important.

By contrast, the Lakers and Spurs are former champions. Both are disciplined and well coached. They're tough and battle tested. Regardless of how their season goes, you know they're going to turn it up a few notches come playoff time. This is especially true for the Spurs. Every year, the road to the Finals has gone through San Antonio and I don't think that's going to change this year either.

It's still possible for us to get that 2nd spot. That would probably ensure that we get home court advantage until the conference finals as I don't see the Hornets getting that far. If we do end up 3rd then it probably means the Lakers are 2nd and the Spurs are 5th. I guess I'd rather face the Lakers in the 2nd round than Spurs (even though we just gave them a good spanking).


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=playoffwatch4-10.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/playoffwatch4-10.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


You know the procedure. There are two big games tomorrow; Denver @ Golden State, Dallas @ Utah. 

On Friday, two more with PHX @ Houston, NO @ Lakers

Oh and btw, when I post the final standings at the end of the regular season, I will be turning this into Playoff Discussion thread, so we can talk about the other series' going on. 








: @ Lakers, @ SAC, vs Clippers, @ Dallas








: @ @ Clippers, vs NO, vs San Antonio, vs SAC








: vs Seattle, @ Lakers, @ SAC, vs Utah








: @ Dallas, vs Denver, vs Houston, @ San Antonio








: vs PHX, @ Denver, @ Utah, vs Clippers








: @ Houston, vs Golden State, vs Portland








: vs Utah, @ Portland, @ Seattle, vs NO








: @ Golden State, @ Utah, vs Houston, vs Memphis









: vs Denver, vs Clippers, @ PHX, vs Seattle


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Damn! It would've been great to get that win over Dallas. We're still within striking distance though but we need to win our remaining games. If we do, then we're guaranteed 5th. And if the Spurs lose one more game then we get 3rd. If the Lakers lose to the Hornets and Spurs, and the Spurs lose to the Jazz, then we move up to 2nd.

These scenarios are very possible but they all depend on us beating the Rockets, Warriors and Blazers. I'm optimistic that we can.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Warriors will be the biggest challenge.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Mavs knocked off the Jazz. They're in. I was wrong about them.

And the Nuggets beat the Warriors. Doesn't look good for them with 3 games left. It's not technically over, but they need Denver to lose 2 games (they go @ Utah and vs Houston, vs Memphis). Probably have to win out, too. But with the way the Warriors have been struggling last couple weeks, it might be better that Denver gets in because of that. They probably would give NO more of a series.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I was way wrong about the Mavs. Dirk came back sooner than I expected and it looks like he's back with a vengeance. It also seems as though they're finally getting adjusted to playing with Kidd. 

And the Nuggets appear to be dead serious about making the playoffs. I'm expecting them to give the Hornets fits.

I guess there really won't be any easy matchups in the 1st round this year.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=playoffwatch4-12.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/playoffwatch4-12.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Well, the Lakers clinched the Pacific with that win (and probably a Suns loss) last night.

Going up to 3, looks impossible but there's still a chance. Houston still goes @ Denver and @ Utah, Sunday and Monday. San Antonio still go @ Lakers on Sunday and vs Utah next week. Suns are off til Monday. 









: @ SAC, vs Clippers, @ Dallas








: vs San Antonio, vs SAC








: @ Lakers, @ SAC, vs Utah








: vs Denver, vs Houston, @ San Antonio








: @ Denver, @ Utah, vs Clippers








: vs Golden State, vs Portland








: @ Portland, @ Seattle, vs NO








: @ Utah, vs Houston, vs Memphis









: vs Clippers, @ PHX, vs Seattle


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

This playoff **** is crazy man..I just want it all to be done with, let us at our first opponent and let the playoffs begin already!!!


----------



## All Net

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

If phoenix and houston finish the season with the same record, who has the tiebreaker? since we are 2-2 against each other.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

It goes to conference play. 32-17 are the rockets and you guys are 29-21. So the rockets own the tiebreaker over you. Unless you get some ridiculous help you will be either the 5th or 6th seed.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I hope we play LA in the first round, SA in the second, Houston in the conf finals and Boston in the finals to exercise ALL of the previous Suns' demons en route to our first championship!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

If we're going to play SA or Lakers. I'd rather face SA to try to get them out of the way. Lakers aren't part of the Suns demons either. They've won a season series, that's it. 

Houston will not make it to the WCF. No way.


----------



## All Net

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I think the Spurs will finish in 3rd, so I guess thats who well face... lol, thats crazy, we are facing the champions in teh first round, and oddly enough its not the worst match up for us...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Nuggets played Utah tough up until the end of 3rd, early 4th. Jazz just took over. Warriors are leading Clippers so they still have some life. 


Apparently Manu won't play against Lakers tomorrow.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Hornets lose to the Kevin Martin-less Kings.

Warriors beat the Clips.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Well what do you know, losing to Houston might end up being a blessing in disguise. Because of the Hornets' loss, the Lakers have now moved to 1st place and may very well stay there. They just need to beat the Spurs. And without Manu, that's very likely. So then the Spurs will drop to 5th and the Rockets move up to 3rd.

Unfortunately, the season doesn't end yet if the Spurs lose to the Lakers. Both the Hornets and Rockets still have tough games ahead. So the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th and possibly even 6th seeds aren't decided yet. And then there's the battle for 8th. It looks like this'll all be decided on April 16th, the very last day.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I kind of want the Lakers in the first round...I just read Bynum won't be back anytime soon, and thats a big advantage to us...lets get them out of the playoffs before he comes back and the Lakes do some damage.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Kekai said:


> I kind of want the Lakers in the first round...I just read Bynum won't be back anytime soon, and thats a big advantage to us...lets get them out of the playoffs before he comes back and the Lakes do some damage.


Don't forget with every passing day Pau gets healthier. Right now he's not as mobile and wont be for the next couple of weeks or so.


----------



## All Net

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

We wont face the Lakers in the first round... they will end in 1st or second. We are gonna face either the Spurs, Rockets or Jazz. And among them Id rather not face the Jazz, they look scary right now.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Too bad Houston lost to Denver. They could've swapped places with the Spurs. As it is now, seedings 1 through 7 look pretty much set. The Lakers just have a home game against the Kings and that's it. The Rockets play the Jazz in Utah so most likely they'll lose. The Spurs play the Jazz at home so most likely they'll win. If we beat the Warriors then the Nuggets get the 8th spot and hopefully we get home court advantage against the Jazz if we meet them in the playoffs.

Right now, I don't really care anymore who we face. It just would've been nice to get homecourt advantage against somebody in the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I wouldn't count out the Jazz. Especially, if Manu is still out again.

Dallas could fall to the 8th seed, if they lose to NO, and Nuggets beat the Grizzlies.


----------



## ChristopherJ

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

This is all very confusing to me.

I know we'll face either the Jazz, Spurs, or Rockets.

But what are the scenarios for _how_ we'll end up facing one of those teams?


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> I wouldn't count out the Jazz. Especially, if Manu is still out again.


Good point. I hadn't considered this. I didn't realize his injury was that bad. Still, the Jazz have some serious road problems so let's see...



Dissonance19 said:


> Dallas could fall to the 8th seed, if they lose to NO, and Nuggets beat the Grizzlies.


I thought about this but I wasn't sure who owned the tie breaker. So what happens if Dallas, Denver and GS have a 3-way tie?

Hey, what happens if we have a 4-way tie with SA, Utah and Houston? Are we at a disadvantage because of our poor conference record?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

3 way tie means, GS is out. They lost both season series to Dallas and Denver. Denver beat Dallas 2-1 this season, so the 7th seed would theirs.

We won season series over SA 3-1. We split Houston but they have a better conference record. We lost season series to Utah 2-1. Utah split with Houston, but beat SA 2-1. SA split with Houston. 

I'm not sure how that shakes out because that is really confusing lol.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



ChristopherJ said:


> This is all very confusing to me.
> 
> I know we'll face either the Jazz, Spurs, or Rockets.
> 
> But what are the scenarios for _how_ we'll end up facing one of those teams?


Yep, it's confusing. It's still possible that we'll have a 5-way tie with the Hornets, Spurs, Jazz and Rockets. Or, we could have a 4-way tie with the Spurs, Jazz and Rockets. In both cases, I'm not sure what happens.

If we have a 3-way tie with the Jazz and Rockets, then the standings stay the same and most likely we face the Spurs. If the Rockets somehow manage to beat the Jazz and the Spurs lose to the Jazz then I think we overtake the Spurs and move up to 5th. So then we face the Jazz.

Quite a few things can still happen. I haven't even considered that the Spurs still have to play the Kings. The Kings have been winning lately and if the Spurs are still without Manu when both teams meet, who knows?

Of course, everything depends on us winning our last 2 games against the Warriors and Blazers.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> We won season series over SA 3-1. We split Houston but they have a better conference record. We lost season series to Utah 2-1. Utah split with Houston, but beat SA 2-1. SA split with Houston.


Okay, if that's the case then I think it'll be:

3 - Utah
4 - Houston
5 - Phoenix
6 - SA

I'm pretty sure about Utah because they beat us and SA, and they have a better record than Houston. The next part is tricky. We should be ahead of SA because we beat them and Houston should be ahead of us because they have a better record. That's why I've put us at 4, 5 and 6. *BUT*, SA split with Houston *AND* they have the same conference record. In my opinion, that means tough luck for SA. However, if you consider the division record then SA's is better than Houston's. So does SA deserve to be behind Houston?

And if that's not confusing enough, what if the Hornets lose their last 2 games? :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Man all this numbers and **** making my brain scrambled eggs....**** the seedings, lets just **** up whoever we play and take home the damn championship....HOOOORRAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## bircan

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Lol thats the spirit Kekai, lets come to play!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=playoffwatch4-15.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/playoffwatch4-15.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Tommorrow's games that play into determining West seeding.

LA Clippers @ New Orleans
Sacramento @ LA Lakers

Wednesday's games

New Orleans @ Dallas 7EST ESPN
LA Clippers @ Houston
Memphis @ Denver
Utah @ San Antonio 9:30EST ESPN 
Portland @ Phoenix


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

I doubt the Hornets are going to lose at home to the Clippers. It would make things really interesting though if they did.

There's a lot riding on Wednesday's games. Utah @ SA is critical. SA needs to win if they want to stay at 3rd. Utah needs to win if they want homecourt advantage in the first round. Also, if Utah wins then we'll probably have that 4-way tie scenario. Obviously, we still need to beat Portland and Houston needs to beat LAC.

The Jazz will have a good chance against the Spurs if Manu is still not playing. However, there's absolutely no way the Rockets are going to lose at home to the lowly Clippers... not even the slightest remotest possibility.


----------



## charliexmurphey

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Hopefully we play

dallas in the play offs because it seems more easier 

cuz i dont think they did so good this year

worst than last year


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

The only way we meet Dallas in the playoffs is in the 2nd round, if they beat NOH. It also means we're 6th seed and beat the 3rd seed (most likely SAS).


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Well, things didn't turn out the way we wanted them to.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

*Playoff Matchups*

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=playoffmatchups.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/playoffmatchups.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

double post


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Series I will be watching in order....

PHX/SA
NO/DAL
ORL/TOR
LA/DEN

If there was one team that I almost want to beat as bad as winning a championship, it's easily the San Antonio Spurs. I really hope this is the year we put them on that fishing boat.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

Well, nothing really unexpected. But I'm still a bit annoyed though that we lost that game to the Rockets. We could've been facing Utah instead of SA. Houston and Utah must be happy though. Both teams have the best possible 1st round matchup they could hope for. Houston gets homecourt advantage against Utah which is like money in the bank. And without homecourt advantage, the best chance Utah has is against Houston.

I still like our chances against SA though. I'm confident that this year's Suns have just as good a chance as last year's team (if not better). Also, I think the Mavs will take out the Hornets. So I'm expecting the usual suspects this year: SA, Dallas and LA. We're going to have to beat all three to get to the finals.


----------



## Sunsfan81

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*

The bad stretch after the Shaq trade really came back to bite us. It cost us homecourt in the 1st round, and probably the division and 1st place in the West. Now we're screwed playing the Spurs and without homecourt advantage this time. I would really be surprised if the Suns win this series.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Sunsfan81 said:


> The bad stretch after the Shaq trade really came back to bite us. It cost us homecourt in the 1st round, and probably the division and 1st place in the West.


That's true. On the other hand, I think acquiring Shaq allows us to match up better with the Spurs. So in the end, it might be a good thing. But let's see...


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Playoff Watch Thread*



Sunsfan81 said:


> The bad stretch after the Shaq trade really came back to bite us. It cost us homecourt in the 1st round, and probably the division and 1st place in the West. Now we're screwed playing the Spurs and without homecourt advantage this time. I would really be surprised if the Suns win this series.


The initial stretch with Shaq did hurt a bit, but tha thad to be expected as part of getting him installed in the rotation. Started 3-6 and then went 15-5.

Keep in mind though that we were 3-1 against the Spurs this year. 2-0 against them with Shaq, this move was made with the Spurs in mind.


----------



## bircan

Many analysts have the Spurs as winning, but this series without starting I can say is a dead tie. No one team has a clear advantage, they both have their strengths and weaknesses. 

Hopefully if we do win, it wouldn't come in a tiring 7 game series, our rest for the 2nd round will be crucial for our advancement.


----------



## Dissonance

I'd say it's about even based on the analyst's I've seen/heard picking. 5 out of the 6 on espn's SA-PHX series page picked us to win in 6. Mostly ones on TV have picked the Spurs. But I don't know what to expect...

As far as series I am most interested in (other than this one)...

LAL/Denver (I'd give my left nut to see the Nuggets knock off the Lakers)
NO/Dallas
Washington/Cleveland
Utah/Houston (just cuz I like to watch the Jazz)


----------



## Dissonance

Cavs beat the Wizards. This game was good. But late it kinda got boring. Seemed like no one could score. 

Hornets came back to beat the Mavs. I didn't watch this game. I watched Montreal-Boston playoff game. Yes, hockey. It was an awesome game, despite wanting the Canadiens to win. 

Jazz beat the Rockets. No surprise. I fell asleep flipping between this and Minnesota-Colorado, so I just shut the TV off and went to sleep. (I woke up this morning to find out my Av's advanced)


----------



## Seuss

lol Philly takes a game from Detroit.


----------



## Kekai

Go Philly!!! Nice young team they got. And this celtics/hawks heat series is just stupid. Pisses me off to see the hawks in the playoffs too so I hope the Celtics beat them by 30 every game.

Oh yeah, and that rajon rondo guy is pretty damn good...15 points, 9 assists, 0 TO's...yeah its against the hawks, but just watching the guy you can tell he's going to be a good one.


----------



## Aylwin

Seuss said:


> lol Philly takes a game from Detroit.


What?? How the hell did that happen? LOL! Well, it's a pleasant surprise. I like their young team.


----------



## Dissonance

Sixers actually matched up pretty well against the Pistons in the regular season. Pistons will be fine though.


----------



## B-Roy

Billups missed 3 FTs....


----------



## bircan

Atlanta got some talent in their team. I was hoping they would threaten more, you know be a wildcard kind of thing. Same with Denver, I would like to think their offense would overpower some teams i.e. lakers and cause some damage. The more tired teams are for the 2nd round - if we make it there - the better it is for us, and also makes for good viewing.


----------



## Jammin

It seems so useless that our draft pick had to be high so the Hawks can be swept.


----------



## Tiz

Jammin said:


> It seems so useless that our draft pick had to be high so the Hawks can be swept.


Don't worry, the pick will most likely be traded...again.


----------



## Aylwin

Tiz said:


> Don't worry, the pick will most likely be traded...again.


I sure hope so. No point having yet another rookie rot on our bench. Let them develop on another team and come play for us later. It's more expensive but that's the way things work here.

It looks like Utah is going to sweep Houston. They must be thanking their lucky stars. Without homecourt advantage, I don't see them beating any other team in the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance

This team needs more youth. I highly doubt it's traded. People also need to quit harping on this bench stuff.


----------



## Aylwin

Dissonance19 said:


> People also need to quit harping on this bench stuff.


Well it's just me, really. But it's almost out of my system... promise.


----------



## Seuss

Rockets/Jazz series is annoying to watch. If only we had the old timers as a first round opponent......


----------



## Aylwin

I was predicting the Mavs to win one in New Orleans. I was also predicting we'd win one in San Antonio. It's clear I have no business making any predictions. Maybe we'll start winning if I stop. Hang on, does that count as a prediction?


----------



## Seuss

Aylwin, you have been banned from making predictions. 

All we want from you is your very effective Jinxs.


----------



## Kekai

Ehhh I predicted the Suns to win in 5....**** ban me from making predictions too lol


----------



## Dissonance

Update on the playoffs series'

Wiz came back to destroy the Cavs in game 3. Cavs up 2-1 still. 

2 nights ago, Houston got Rafer back and got much needed help from their role players in knocking off Utah in Utah. 2 times they've beaten them there. Utah's only lost 5 times there this season. *Jazz still lead 2-1.* Game 4 is today 10:30 ESPN. With the Suns basically out, I will be rooting for the Jazz to win the title.

Sixers just took Detroit out to the wood shed and beat them senseless. *Sixers lead series 2-1.* Yes, you read this right.

Dallas got a much needed victory at their place. *NO leads series 2-1*.

Raps came out firing last game. *Magic lead Raps 2-1* in their series.

The rest

Lakers up 2-0 on the mentality challenged Nuggets
Celtics up 2-0 the young Hawks.


----------



## Kekai

Wow...I come home right now at 6:30 in the morning after a night of drinking and I see the Hawks beat the Celtics? Am I dreaming? The worst team in the playoffs managed to beat the best regular season team and we can't even get one?!?!


----------



## Dissonance

Pistons even it up.

Hornets have the Mavs on the brink of elimination after today's win. 

Samw goes for Cavs against Wizards.


----------



## nffl

Josh Smith is a monster. Hawks are making a run at taking game 4.

And by the way, Dwight became the first player since Wilt to have 3 20-20 games in a series.


----------



## Dissonance

Hawks tie it up 2-2.


We are officially big losers in the JJ-Diaw trade. How the **** did the Suns let JJ go and then keep a guy like Marion instead?


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> Hawks tie it up 2-2.
> 
> 
> We are officially big losers in the JJ-Diaw trade. How the **** did the Suns let JJ go and then keep a guy like Marion instead?


I don't know I feel embarrassed as a Suns fan. Especially since almost every draft pick we have traded has turned into a star or future star [Deng (would've been Iguodala), Rondo, Robinson (though I don't believe he'll ever be that great)]. We've gotten screwed by probably every trade we have made since 2004.


But wow that was a great game. Great crowd, lots of intensity, and watching Joe Johnson and Josh Smith be monsters. 

I do not think that the Celtics can win in Atlanta in game 6, so they are gonna have to win all 4 of their home games.

edit: Call me crazy but I predict a huge upset round 1. Hawks take the series.


----------



## Seuss

^ Crazy.


----------



## bircan

I know, if only JJ wanted to stay a Sun, we could have used him badly with that skill set he has. I'm happy for Atlanta though to challenge the Celtics, Denver ultimately failed against the Lakers, and giving further confidence to the top seeded West team spells trouble for the next round versus the Jazz probably. 

I wish for the Jazz or Hornets to win the Championship, because LAL and SA are our rivals, and they have 2 of the best PG's in the league (sorry Nash, defense and age kicks in, but you're still my favourite ).


----------



## ATLien

Well.. on the bright side, Joe Johnson for Diaw and change wasn't nearly as lopsided as Joe Johnson for 1 year rental of Rodney Rogers.


----------



## Dissonance

Obviously, Hornets and Spurs close out their series'. Sets up Spurs-Hornets. Go Hornets! 

Pistons beat the Sixers, take 3-2 lead.

Rockets unlike other 2, stay alive and cut it to 3-2. They've shown they can win in Utah, but I think the Jazz close em out.


----------



## Kekai

Wouldn't it be just ****ing sad if the Hawks manage to beat the Celtics and move on. And they won more games than us in the playoffs too. :no: I am cheering for them now though. GO JJ


----------



## Tiz

From the article I posted earlier from JA Adande. One interesting point to look at:



> Adding to the Suns' frustration was the lack of punishment for Kevin Garnett when he shoved an official and Kendrick Perkins and Marvin Williams when they stepped onto the court during a confrontation in Game 4 of Monday's Celtics-Hawks series. Where, they wondered, was this type of leniency last year when Stoudemire and Diaw made their little excursion from the bench?


----------



## nffl

Tiz said:


> From the article I posted earlier from JA Adande. One interesting point to look at:


Heard it this morning on ESPN Radio. Basically, Stern ****ed up last year, knows he ****ed up, and doesn't want to **** up this year. Total bull****.


----------



## ATLien

I wish they suspended Garnett too! 

Perkins is pretty much garbage so I would like to see him on the court for as much as possible. LOL.


----------



## Kekai

How's Zaza tellin KG "I'll **** you up" I laughed so hard when I lip read that when watching the highlight.


----------



## Tiz

nffl said:


> Heard it this morning on ESPN Radio. Basically, Stern ****ed up last year, knows he ****ed up, and doesn't want to **** up this year. Total bull****.


I don't think it is in Stern's programming to admit when he was wrong.


----------



## Aylwin

Tiz said:


> I don't think it is in Stern's programming to admit when he was wrong.


He'll never admit he was wrong but I think he did learn a lesson. It's just too bad that it was at our expense.


----------



## bircan

Haha, nice one Kekai, I can imagine that! I'm off to find it now


----------



## Seuss

Wow, Hawks force game 7.... Something tells me it will be disappointing, but I hope the Hawks make it worth a watch.


----------



## Dissonance

That game was really fun to watch. Sucks though, it's going to be tough for them in Boston. They've gotten killed there. Amazing how neither have won a road game.


----------



## ATLien

Dissonance19 said:


> That game was really fun to watch. Sucks though, it's going to be tough for them in Boston. They've gotten killed there. Amazing how neither have won a road game.


But if Boston was to choke that game, wow. That would certainly go down in history.

I think Boston is probably going to win, but who knows. And Ray Allen is looking REEEAL old out there. And I think Garnett is reminding people why he had that label of being afraid to take over games. I see trouble for Boston in the next series if they win Sunday.


----------



## Dissonance

It would be the biggest upset in NBA History, maybe even sports. 



Conf semifinal matchups. I really want to see a NO/Utah matchup in WCF. Probably end up with a predictable SA/LA. 


*East Conf Semis*

(3)







vs (2)







(Game 1 @ 7:30est on TNT)



*West Conf Semis*

(4)







vs (1)







(Game 1 Sunday @ 3:30est on ABC)

(3)







vs (2)







(Game 1 @ 10PM est on TNT)


----------



## Seuss

I hope Spurs get owned.

Lakers have a nice path to the NBA Finals.


----------



## Hyperion

Seuss said:


> I hope Spurs get owned.
> 
> Lakers have a nice path to the NBA Finals.


Really? I hope they win it all so I can say, "At least they lost to the eventual champs and aren't a bunch of busters like Dallas!"

There probably isn't a worse feeling than losing to a team you should have beat, only to have them lose in the next round and then the team that beat the team that beat you loses in the next round handily.


----------



## Dissonance

I'd rather see the Lakers win it all than the Spurs.


----------



## Tiz

IceMan23and3 said:


> Really? I hope they win it all so I can say, "At least they lost to the eventual champs and aren't a bunch of busters like Dallas!"
> 
> There probably isn't a worse feeling than losing to a team you should have beat, only to have them lose in the next round and then the team that beat the team that beat you loses in the next round handily.


Kind of like in 06 when we were taken out by Dallas in the WCF only to have them fall apart to Miami in the Finals.


----------



## Tiz

Dissonance19 said:


> I'd rather see the Lakers win it all than the Spurs.


And i would rather see New Orleans over either of those two.


----------



## Seuss

I'd rather see the Suns win a championship....oh wait.......


----------



## Dissonance

Seuss said:


> I'd rather see the Suns win a championship....oh wait.......


----------



## ATLien

I want to see Cleveland-Orlando in the ECF, and San Antonio-Los Angeles in the WCF. I like watching all four of those teams. I just don't want to see Detroit or Boston there.


----------



## Dissonance

Hornets take a 1-0 lead over the Spurs. God, that was awesome to watch. They have no answer for West and Paul was just unreal, despite not having a good shooting night. Duncan also had one of his worst games. I don't expect him to play like that next game, but I also don't expect Finley/Bowen/Manu to shoot like they did in the 1st half. Especially, Bowen. 

NO really needs to get the 2nd game as well. Put the pressure on em back going to SA.


----------



## Aylwin

I've been underestimating these Hornets due to their young players and lack of playoff experience. But damn, these kids are good! The Spurs will obviously find ways to win games but I think they're getting old. I do hope the young Hornets go all the way.


----------



## Seuss

It's sad to see the Hornets do what the Suns could never do.....it'd be tough to see the Hornets beat the Spurs, knowing the Suns never were able to accomplish that.


----------



## Dissonance

And the Hornets do it again. WOOOOOOOOO! I thoroughly enjoyed watching that game.

Hopefully, Kerr sees this and comes to his senses that the Suns can't compete anymore and gets rid of everyone that he can.


----------



## Seuss

Even if Suns did beat the Spurs, they would have lost to the Hornets.


----------



## Kekai

I wanna see the Spurs win. Everyone is sucking chris paul and the hornets **** its irritating. In the east, go Cavs, LeBron is the man.


----------



## Dissonance

Kekai said:


> *I wanna see the Spurs win.* Everyone is sucking chris paul and the hornets **** its irritating. In the east, go Cavs, LeBron is the man.


I don't know you anymore...


----------



## Hyperion

Seuss said:


> Even if Suns did beat the Spurs, they would have lost to the Hornets.


And even if they beat the Hornets, they would have lost to LA and Boston/Detroit. They really had no chance against any of the top playoff teams this year.


----------



## Seuss

^ Agreed. Maybe a blessing in disguise that they got out early. Perhaps good changes are on the way.


----------



## Dissonance

lol we were worried about them going up against the Nuggets or Warriors even. We couldn't face Houston (the preferred matchup) in all 3 rds now.


----------



## Kekai

Dissonance19 said:


> I don't know you anymore...


:azdaja: I hate the Hornets, I don't wanna see Tyson Chandler, Amare's enemy get a ring before him. And Chris Paul is a good player but he's such a little punk...but if it came up to Lakers vs Hornets i'll take the Hornets lol.


----------



## bircan

It would be crazy to see Lakers win it all with Kobe's first MVP award. What would that say about our 2 time MVP and Dirk Nowitzki...I have a feeling these Lakers are for real, can't deny what they have accomplished this season - they were looking a mess after reaching the Finals vs Pistons - Scandals galore, Parker, Kwame, but they developed Farmar, Sasha, Walton, Turiaf, they developed a team this year, and are dangerous. Utah doesn't seem like they have what it takes to topple the Lakers.


----------



## Hyperion

bircan said:


> It would be crazy to see Lakers win it all with Kobe's first MVP award. What would that say about our 2 time MVP and Dirk Nowitzki...I have a feeling these Lakers are for real, can't deny what they have accomplished this season - they were looking a mess after reaching the Finals vs Pistons - Scandals galore, Parker, Kwame, but they developed Farmar, Sasha, Walton, Turiaf, they developed a team this year, and are dangerous. Utah doesn't seem like they have what it takes to topple the Lakers.


Well, it wouldn't say anything about Nash or Dirk because they didn't win it all when Kobe was playing those seasons and Kobe was eliminated by Nash twice in the playoffs. Also, we've been through why the Suns didn't win it all, and that's due to key injuries/suspensions every year.


----------



## Seuss

It's probably the easiest thing being a Laker fan.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns may not have been the luckiest team. But I'd say this team consisting mostly of dumb players cost us a title. Always too many dumb mistakes, dumb plays late in games. Yes, I include the suspensions. Teams find ways to overcome injuries or that special situation. Remember, Suns HAD the Spurs in PHX w/o Amare and Diaw, and they did what they seemingly always do. Make dumb plays at the end of the game, and blow it. It would've been 3-2, all the momentum on the Suns side WITH Amare and Diaw coming back. 


Utah's going to win at least 1 game in Utah. Wouldn't surprised to see them win 2. Lakers-Hornets (if NO continues to win, don't want to jinx it) will be a classic series.


----------



## nffl

It's nice to know that even if we did beat the Spurs, we didn't stand a chance at getting to the Finals.


----------



## Seuss

Sadly, I think the Hornets are going to lose. 

I've got Utah in 6.
Spurs in 6. 
Boston in 6
Detroit in 5


----------



## All Net

I dont think the hornets will lose... the way I see they have everything to go all the way...


----------



## Dissonance

I don't know.. Spurs seemed to have em figured out. Bowen is guarding Peja last 2-3 games so he hasn't been able to do anything, West has been shut down a bit himself, and they're almost letting Paul beat them by himself. NO needs to do something or they might lose 4 in a row here. I hope they can make an adjustment of sorts. 

Utah needs to win next game in LA to have a chance. They can pull this off... man, it will be great. Some LA fans around here need a humbling experience. But I doubting that the Jazz can win in LA. 

I know no one can win on the road in the playoffs all of a sudden, but Boston needs to show they can do it once. Hopefully, they win next game and end it in 6. 

Pistons got that series wrapped. Though I wouldn't be surprised if Magic push it one more game.


----------



## Kekai

My bet is with the 3 series now tied 2-2 they all end up going 7 and the home team winning.


----------



## Aylwin

Utah can't win on the road so I think it'll be the Lakers in 7. I won't mind if I'm wrong though.

Popovich said that seedings didn't matter because the playoff race was so close. I think he was wrong. Home court advantage DOES matter BECAUSE the playoff race is so close. Maybe it just doesn't matter for the Spurs. Let's see...


----------



## Dissonance

Lebron's dunk from tonight.


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GsljONjFsF0&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GsljONjFsF0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Aylwin

Dissonance19 said:


> Lebron's dunk from tonight.


Absolutely wicked!


----------



## Seuss

Seuss said:


> Sadly, I think the Hornets are going to lose.
> 
> I've got Utah in 6.
> Spurs in 6.
> Boston in 6
> *Detroit in 5*



One prediction down, 3 to go.


----------



## Aylwin

Well, the Spurs aren't going to win in 6. They can only lose in 6 which would be fine by me.


----------



## Kekai

Go Cavs


----------



## Seuss

I think the Hornets are going to game 7, and the next round.


----------



## Aylwin

Seuss said:


> I think the Hornets are going to game 7, and the next round.


I hope so. I also hope the Jazz push it to 7.


----------



## Dissonance

Aylwin said:


> I hope so. I also hope the Jazz push it to 7.


Me 3. I want NO and Utah to win almost as badly as I would want the Suns. Which means, both will disappointment me like I always am. 


In the East, Go Celtics overall.


----------



## Seuss

Cheap shot Bob to the rescue!


----------



## Dissonance

Well, Jazz were down big, came back and had a chance to tie it at the end. But to no avail . Lakers win series 4-2.

Cavs hold on to force a Game 7 on Sunday. Come on Celtics. Can't lose this. 

Hornets-Spurs Game 7 is on Monday. Hopefully, the extra day helps West. They're going to need him.


----------



## Aylwin

Dissonance19 said:


> Well, Jazz were down big, came back and had a chance to tie it at the end. But to no avail . Lakers win series 4-2.


Oh well... at least the Jazz pushed it to 6 games. I figured it would be over in 5.


----------



## Seuss

Celtics are so disappointing.....


----------



## Aylwin

Right now, the Hornets look nothing like a team that could push the Spurs to 7 games. 3rd quarter, Duncan's on the bench with 4, yet Finley and Horry are hitting 3's. Hornet's can't hit anything. Doesn't look like they're going to win. Oh well, at least they had a good run.


----------



## Kekai

YES **** the Hornets and chris pauls punk ***


----------



## Seuss

I think I'll stop making predictions....


----------



## Dissonance

Kekai said:


> YES **** the Hornets and chris pauls punk ***


Booooooooo


----------



## the rattler

Now I get to choose between the Lakers and Spurs???

This is like asking me if I want my right arm cut off or my left arm cut off...

I really don't care about the Celtics or Pistons either...

I really wanted to see the Hornets take down the Spurs..


----------



## Dissonance

That's how I felt before it became a realization. Not being able to choose. But I'd rather the Spurs get to the finals over the Lakers. Hornets bench sucks so much, Lakers probably would've been too deep for them.

I want Boston to win. I just want to see KG break through. They're just more interesting to me.


----------



## the rattler

I guess if I had to choose, it would be the Pistons...

I would like to see KG win a title but Boston has had enough success with the Patriots and Red Sox..


----------



## bircan

Same, rather Pistons. They have done well quitely with the same core minus ben wallace. The Lakers at this stage are probably favourites to take down spurs. In the western finals i see kobe willing his team over the top having come so far.


----------



## the rattler

You can never count out the Spurs though!

This really sucks because I hate them both so very much!!!


----------



## Hyperion

the rattler said:


> Now I get to choose between the Lakers and Spurs???
> 
> This is like asking me if I want my right arm cut off or my left arm cut off...
> 
> I really don't care about the Celtics or Pistons either...
> 
> I really wanted to see the Hornets take down the Spurs..


I hate every team left in the playoffs. That is why I am going with the Spurs to win it all. At least then nothing has changed from last year other than what round they knocked us out in. If they were to lose to the Hornets and then the Hornets lost to the Lakers, then we REALLY would have been as bad as Denver or Dallas. However, if they go on to win it all, then I can tell myself that it was just their year, again, and we could have won it all if it wasn't for the Spurs.


----------



## Aylwin

Regardless of who wins, I want the Spurs and Celtics in the finals. I just think it'll be fun if it turns into a slugfest. The Celtics are probably the only team who can't be bullied by the Spurs. KG wouldn't allow it. Nevermind about scoring. I'd like to see them play "defense" on eachother.


----------



## bircan

Iceman, but the problem is we have almost always been taken down by the Spurs. When will they let? Their trio is still solid for a while, Duncan hasn't slowed down yet. 

I'd like to see the Spurs get a taste of their own medicine, perhaps bowen will get into Kobe's face and create some heat. That would be interesting if the spurs try to manhandle the Lakers and they fightback. The Lakers could do some payback for us hopefully.


----------



## Hyperion

bircan said:


> Iceman, but the problem is we have almost always been taken down by the Spurs. When will they let? Their trio is still solid for a while, Duncan hasn't slowed down yet.
> 
> I'd like to see the Spurs get a taste of their own medicine, perhaps bowen will get into Kobe's face and create some heat. That would be interesting if the spurs try to manhandle the Lakers and they fightback. The Lakers could do some payback for us hopefully.


I hate the Lakers more than the Spurs. I will always hate the Lakers more than the Spurs. I will hate Boston more than the Spurs. I will hate Detroit more than the Spurs. Why? Let's not go there Not to mention that Lakers are our Division rival and I don't want them to prevail where we failed. This is the end of the Spurs' dynasty and I think it would be very fitting for it to end how it began. Spurs-Pistons.


----------



## Dissonance

Spurs dynasty started in 1999 when they beat the Knicks.


----------



## Seuss

Celtics/Lakers is the only Finals match up that I would follow and watch.


----------



## Aylwin

The Celtics are in trouble. If they can't wind on the road then that's it for them.


----------



## Kekai

Celtics are done, Pistons in 6. :clap2:


----------



## Basel

IceMan23and3 said:


> I hate the Lakers more than the Spurs. I will always hate the Lakers more than the Spurs. I will hate Boston more than the Spurs. I will hate Detroit more than the Spurs. Why? Let's not go there(sorry, it's true) Not to mention that Lakers are our Division rival and I don't want them to prevail where we failed. This is the end of the Spurs' dynasty and I think it would be very fitting for it to end how it began. Spurs-Pistons.


Nice.


----------



## the rattler

IceMan23and3 said:


> I hate the Lakers more than the Spurs. I will always hate the Lakers more than the Spurs. I will hate Boston more than the Spurs. I will hate Detroit more than the Spurs. Why? Let's not go there Not to mention that Lakers are our Division rival and I don't want them to prevail where we failed. This is the end of the Spurs' dynasty and I think it would be very fitting for it to end how it began. Spurs-Pistons.


I have to agree with Ice Man a little bit here being one of the elder statesmen Suns fans of the board...

Now let me explain...

Are the Spurs a rival for the past few years? Absoluteley! They've killed us and there's nothing wrong in feeling the Spurs are are rivals for the time being and with that being said and I know some of you might hate me for bringing up other sports so let's look at it...

In Baseball, the Yankees and Mariners had some good battles in the 90's, but would you call the Mariners the Yankees main rival? No! The Yankees are rivals with the Red Sox...

In Football and also going back to the 90's, the Cowboys had some great rivals with the 49'ers but would you call the 49'ers the Cowboys main rival? No! It would be the Washington Redskins...

The same thing applies when it comes to our Phoenix Suns... The Spurs are not are rivals and even though we've had some good battles, they are NOT our main rivals... The Lakers are our main rivals so Ice Man brought up a valid point but watching the Lakers and Spurs play in the western confrence finals and asking me which team to root for is like asking me if I want my right testicle cut off or my left testicle cut off...

It's like having the choice of dirt and mud in an upscale restraunt and then having your chaser as a choice between Clorox Bleach and just the regular brand of bleach as we watch the Spurs and Lakers battle it out....

You can already tell which team I'll be cheering for when it comes to the Finals and it won't be the team from the West....


----------



## Seuss

Celtics grab 3-2 lead on Pistons. Lakers with a 3-1 lead on Spurs.

I hope Lakers end the Spurs tonight. Put them away. 
We're getting closer and closer to one of the more anticipated Finals match ups in a long time.


----------



## Dissonance

I'd like to see the Spurs come back down 3-1. But I'm hoping they extend it at least another game.


Go Celtics :smoothcriminal:


----------



## Seuss

Celtics vs Lakers. Should be good. 

When is the first game?


----------



## Dissonance

Go C's!


Thursday, at 8:30-9 EST


----------



## the rattler

I'm cheering for Boston here!!


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Soooo... On a scale of 1-10, how happy are you that the Celts are on the verge of knocking LA out after that great 24-point comeback? I'm like at a 20 ^_^ I just can't stand Kobe or the Lakers >_>


----------



## Dissonance

MeirToTheWise said:


> Soooo... On a scale of 1-10, how happy are you that the Celts are on the verge of knocking LA out after that great 24-point comeback? I'm like at a 20 ^_^ I just can't stand Kobe or the Lakers >_>


1-10? A 25!

I love it.


----------



## Seuss

Watching that Laker game, reminded me of almost every Suns playoff game. It hurt to remember.


----------



## Jammin

Anyone think the Lakers are gunna come back and win it all? I'm kinda worried that it'll happen.


----------



## Aylwin

Nah, it'll be over in 6. No way the Lakers were going to lose 2 home games. Still, the Celtics were close and fighting all the way. That's why they'll be champs this year.


----------



## Seuss

The league is gonna give us a game 7, lets realize that now.


----------

